# 1 account gilde?



## gungnir5 (24. April 2008)

ist das erlaubt?

der plann ist folgender:
ich bin ein twinksammler hab jetzt 8 twinks auf einem server
pvp und vorallem handwerkstwinks

wenn ich jetzt ne gilde mach und alle meine chars einlade (sonst niemanden, ausser zweks gründung)
hätt ich durch die gildenbank diverse vorteile
a: platz
b: keine versandkosten zwischen chars

kann man seelengebundene gegenstände in die gildenbank legen?
wenn ja
c: ver und entzaubern selber machen

darf ich dass oder verletz ich da irgendwelche richtlienien?

grz der speer


----------



## kuckif95 (24. April 2008)

kurz und knapp , es geht net


----------



## Natsumee (24. April 2008)

geht net

mfg


----------



## gungnir5 (24. April 2008)

gehn tuts
für die gründung braucht ma 5 member die man ja wieder kicken kann
bzw einen freund der sich 5 twinks macht

die frage ist eher darf ich dass?


----------



## Tikume (24. April 2008)

Es geht schon, aber:
- Du brauchst zur Gründung noch 9 andere Spieler (und damit sind 9 verschiedene Accounts gemeint)
- Du brauchst jemanden der deine Twinks in die Gilde lädt


----------



## gungnir5 (24. April 2008)

juhu
Tikume, versteht wie ichs mein

die 9 leutz sind kein prop
einfach mal in ein stertgebiet
bekommt jeder der unterschreibt 1g (werden natürlich informiert das die gilde dan gelehrt wird)

und jemanden der meine twinks invt kann auch kein prop sein.

aber: darf man es?


----------



## Inade (24. April 2008)

Klar darf man das... gegen was soll es den verstoßen?


----------



## gungnir5 (24. April 2008)

weis ich ned

aber mann hätt ja einen vorteil gegenüber anderen

und besser fragen als dann weinnen
mimi haben meinen acc gespert usw.


----------



## Tikume (24. April 2008)

Der einzige Vorteil ist die Gildenbank und für die blechst Du ziemlich gut. Für eine einzelne person ist das Konzept Banktwink meiner Ansicht nach besser.

Wir haben auch ne 3er Gilde gemacht mit Bank, da war es schon praktischer.


----------



## Sasquehama (25. April 2008)

Meines Wissens nach ist das nicht verboten!

Ich selbst habe meine Mats und das meiste meines Golds auf einem separaten Char mit eigener Ein-Mann-Gilde zentralisiert und weiß, daß es noch andere Beispiele hierfür gibt.

Aber:
Du benötigtst 10 unterschiedliche Accounts, die ihre Unterschrift abgeben, d. h. mit dir zusammen noch 9 weitere.
Und da du in die Gilde nur Charaktere einladen kannst die Online sind, benötigst du mindestens einen weiteren Gildenmember, der das Recht hat in die Gilde einzuladen.

Aber lohnt es sich?
Wohl eher nicht.

In der Variante wie ich es gemacht habe, ist es halbwegs rentabel:
Alles was ich an Items, Kräutern und sonstigen Materialien finde und auf die kein Eigenbedarf existiert, sammel ich dort und verkaufe sie dann Donnerstags / Freitags übers AH.
Gegenstände die ich fürs skillen, questen oder ähnliches brauche, aber eher selten, lagere ich ebenfalls dort ab.


----------



## Kelvarmellon (25. April 2008)

Ich habe mir für 4 g pro Unterschrift  insgesamt 4 Bankgilden gemacht, und dann immer 2 Bankfächer zugelegt. Ein 3 Fach ist zu teuer meiner Meinung nach.
 Die Unterschriften bekommste schnell und ich wurde auch nur 2 mal verarscht, indem die Unterschrift zurückgezogen wurde (KA wie).

Und wenn du alle deine Leute in der Gilde haben möchtest brtauchst du nur einen der dann alle Twinks einlädt


----------

